# Chatroom



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Does anyone ever use it?


----------



## briand911 (Jul 29, 2004)

i go there and no one is there to talk to so i guess I would have to say no


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Katey,

The chat room is for Dunggie and MarkBoston... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

BAH HA HA HA HA! :L: :L: :L: :L: 

Nah, he's too busy these days making sure all the orange cones on I-95 northbound are in place.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Southside @ Tue Nov 09 said:


> Katey,
> 
> The chat room is for Dunggie and MarkBoston... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh my! :shock: I'm almost afraid to ask! :wink:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

There's a chat room? Man....I hate bein blonde.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

kttref @ Wed Nov 10 said:


> There's a chat room? Man....I hate bein blonde.


LOL! I'll be especially care now about posting blonde jokes! :lol: Did I mention I'm glad I'm a brunette?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

OHhhhhhhhhh I have some awesome blonde jokes! My dad sends them to me like everyday...let me find them, I posted them on Officer.com  I'll be back, actually I'll do it after my interview...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

There are actually two chat rooms and they are rarely used, there is a link to one at the bottom of the main message board page, that one logs you in under your board name and there is one on the main site that is not connected to the board at all.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Southside @ Tue Nov 09 said:


> ...The chat room is for Dunggie and MarkBoston... :lol: :lol: :lol:


*Better make sure weapons are checked at the door then...* :BE:

Posted Wed Nov 10, 2004 1:42 pm:



Gil @ Wed Nov 10 said:


> There are actually two chat rooms and they are rarely used, there is a link to one at the bottom of the main message board page, that one logs you in under your board name and there is one on the main site that is not connected to the board at all.


*I've tried them a few times, but nobody else was in the room... Made me feel sad.... * 
*So I just log into the Breasts of Burden chat site and wowza it made me feel all better... * :wl:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

kttref @ Wed Nov 10 said:


> There's a chat room? Man....I hate bein blonde.


A Blonde in a uniform?... nevermind :wink:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I go there sometimes...to talk to myself...  

Color me "loser"...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

RPD931 @ Wed Nov 10 said:


> kttref @ Wed Nov 10 said:
> 
> 
> > There's a chat room? Man....I hate bein blonde.
> ...


Not in uniform yet...but getting there...my interview today lasted 5 minutes. Glad I took the day off from work! 

Blonde jokes to come!

Posted Wed Nov 10, 15:46:

Two girlfriends were speeding down the highway at well over a 100 miles per hour.
"Hey," asked the brunette at the wheel, "see any cops following us?"
The blonde turned around for a long look. "As a matter of fact, I do."
"Oh, NOOOO!" yelled the brunette. "Are his flashers on?"
The blonde turned around again. "Yup...nope...yup...nope...yup..."

A blonde was speeding in a 35 mile per hour zone when a local police officer pulled her over and walked up to the car. The officer also happened to be a blonde and she asked for the blonde's driver's license.
The driver searched frantically in her purse for a while and finally said to the blonde policewoman, "What does a driver's license look like?"
Irritated, the blonde cop said, "You dummy, it's got your picture on it!"
The blonde driver frantically searched her purse again and found a small, rectangular mirror down at the bottom. She held it up to her face and said, "Aha! This must be my driver's license" and handed it to the blonde policewoman.
The blonde cop looked in the mirror, handed it back to the driver and said, "You're free to go. And, if I had known you were a police officer too, we could have avoided all of this."

A blonde phoned police to report that thieves had been in her car. "They've stolen the dashboard, the steering wheel, the brake pedal, even the accelerator," she cried out.

However, before the police investigation could start, the phone rang a second time and the same voice came over the line. "Never mind, I got in the back seat by mistake."

Returning home from work, a blonde was shocked to find her house ransacked and burglarized. She telephoned the police at once and reported the crime. The police dispatcher broadcast the call and a K-9 unit patrolling nearby was the first to respond.

As the K-9 officer approached the house with his dog on a leash, the blonde ran out on the porch, shuddered at the sight of the cop and his dog, then sat down on the steps.

Putting her face in her hands, she moaned: "I come home to find all my possessions stolen. I call the police for help, and what do they do? They send me a BLIND policeman!"


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

A blind policeman!!! :L:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Funny story, one of the towns I'm applying in, almost 99% of the female officers are blonde, I would fit right in! They'd be fools not to hire me! Now if only there was a blonde smiley! irate: (kinda close)


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Kate,

If you're interested in some yap, there's a link to the chatroom in the sign on page at the bottom where all the names are.

I'll hang out for a few and if you or anyone pops in, awesome, if not, I'll pull myself away from this machine and go study (like I should be doing now).


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Awww Kate, sorry I missed you. I don't touch the computer past 7:30pm (usually when I get home from work)..I eat dinner and go to bed. I'm only around during work hours because I try to do as little as possible while I'm here...I mean hell, I'm handing in my resignation tomorrow! WOOHOO.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

kttref @ Wed 10 Nov said:


> one of the towns I'm applying in, almost 99% of the female officers are blonde


I think I rented that movie last night


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

reno911_2004 @ Sun Nov 14 said:


> I think I rented that movie last night


Hahaha


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

reno911_2004 @ Sun 14 Nov said:


> kttref @ Wed 10 Nov said:
> 
> 
> > one of the towns I'm applying in, almost 99% of the female officers are blonde
> ...


HAhahahah that's great :wl:


----------

